# Surgery is done!



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi ladies and gents,

Well, I checked in yesterday morning at 10:15am and was rolled back into surgery around 1pm. During the weeks leading up to the surgery I was up and down (scared too have the surgery some days and then ready for it on others). As soon as I got there the nurses were so nice and my family was there (6 of them) and would have been more family there but my room was not that big LOL

Long story short, they removed left side of my thyroid and the pathologist said benign (thyroid sent off for further testing) and should have results at next appointment Nov 4th. I left the hospital at 7pm. I am in bed and will continue to be as I am having so much fun sleeping (it is one of my most favorite things to do)

There is pain and I have paid meds but my Tylenol works better for me so no percoset for me.

Just want to say to those anticipating surgery that it was not bad at all. Ask as many questions as you have too to make yourself feel more comfortable b/c it is all about YOU!

I will post as I can about my recovery!

God bless you all...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad to hear you're doing well and it wasn't that bad! 

Keeping my fingers crossed for "benign" on the final pathology!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Glad you are home and resting! I will also send good thoughts for a benign path report.
Take care!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yay for you! Take care of yourself and we'll keep everything crossed that the final path is benign.


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you for all your prayers, I appreciate it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

honey_mocha said:


> Hi ladies and gents,
> 
> Well, I checked in yesterday morning at 10:15am and was rolled back into surgery around 1pm. During the weeks leading up to the surgery I was up and down (scared too have the surgery some days and then ready for it on others). As soon as I got there the nurses were so nice and my family was there (6 of them) and would have been more family there but my room was not that big LOL
> 
> ...


And blessings to you as well!! Now you just pamper yourself to the hilt. You will be running around in no time.

So good to hear this is behind you now!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

That a girl! Just take care of yourself ...no smoking, cleaning, lifting, or going outside... Hubby is finally himself today and is feeling much better he's not hyper anymore. Got my hubby back... Sleep is the best medicine.

All the best
Ocean


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you all for your well wishes! Oceanmist I'm glad you got your hubby back, it's the best feeling I bet :}


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Glad it went well!


----------



## SweetGirl44 (Sep 26, 2011)

The best part is knowing it's (surgery) over. Rest up and all good wishes to you!


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

Day 2... I am feeling quite well... just changed the dressing on my incision... almost no pain! Although I feel as if I could run a marathon I'm going too continue too take it slow, I don't want too over do it.

Going too read my books and watch an unhealthy amount of TV (LOL)

God Bless you all...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

honey_mocha said:


> Day 2... I am feeling quite well... just changed the dressing on my incision... almost no pain! Although I feel as if I could run a marathon I'm going too continue too take it slow, I don't want too over do it.
> 
> Going too read my books and watch an unhealthy amount of TV (LOL)
> 
> God Bless you all...


When do you get to go home? Sounds like you are doing terrific! Whooooohoo!


----------



## honey_mocha (Oct 8, 2011)

I went home the same day of surgery :}


----------

